# New FW units; at Gamesday



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Word Bearers Legion - The Ashen Circle
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Games_Day_Preview_Three.html


The Emperor's Children Legion Kakophoni
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Games_Day_Preview_Two.html


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Word bearer...things are rubbish, the kacop.....kacofi......the emperor's children things are average, nothing breathtaking as usual.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, I love those Kakophoni weapons. 

Guess I can't be as "I hate everything" cool as Stella. Darn.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

The jet packs on the Word Bearers look like they wouldnt last very long on the battlefield let alone in a clean environment. The exposed intake fans look like they would suck in a lot of FOD and send the poor guy strapped to it off in a spiral of death. 

But overall Ithink both sets are cool looking in theyre own rights.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SSG.House said:


> The jet packs on the Word Bearers look like they wouldnt last very long on the battlefield let alone in a clean environment. The exposed intake fans look like they would suck in a lot of FOD and send the poor guy strapped to it off in a spiral of death.
> 
> But overall Ithink both sets are cool looking in theyre own rights.


Please dont start looking for realism and applying science and such madness, this is 40k you leave that shit at the door and accept whats in front of you as it presented, otherwise you will start noticing other huge flaws in the universe.

I quite like both units, they are significantly different to other lefi9n units and also nicely encompass the feel of the legions, also 8f your a chaos marine player here is a nice alternate noise marine unit


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Please dont start looking for realism and applying science and such madness, this is 40k you leave that shit at the door and accept whats in front of you as it presented, otherwise you will start noticing other huge flaws in the universe.
> 
> I quite like both units, they are significantly different to other lefi9n units and also nicely encompass the feel of the legions, also 8f your a chaos marine player here is a nice alternate noise marine unit


Wasnt looking at realism, just stating the first thing that I thought of when I saw the jump packs. As I said also I like them. Kinda like WW2 glider troopers....takes a sepcial kinda guy to enter into battle in balsa wood and canvas.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Painted a bit brighter than I thought they'd be, the Word Bearers I mean.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Not a fan of the word Bearers, but I am considering the Kacophoni for some noise marines as they look incredible!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

DeathKlokk said:


> Damn, I love those Kakophoni weapons.
> 
> Guess I can't be as "I hate everything" cool as Stella. Darn.


2 FW kits = everything?, interesting theory, one I have disproved a hundred times.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to say I like both of them, EC look halfway through their chaotic transformation creepy but not unrecognisable as legionairs. I actually really like the word bearers, colour scheme, markings on the armour and the armour itself. 

And Stella, I have to say you do bring your unique vibe to a thread; a melange of unfiltered opinion, harsh truths and a hint of cynicism.:wink:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the kakophanii are good replacements for the standard GW noise marines. i also like the hand flamers that the word bearers have


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like both these units. The axes on the WBs are very nice, and those noise marines are exactly as I imagined. They may very well find their way onto my desk.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh look, noise marines. 
Word Bearers things look ok.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are hands down the best noise marines since they had Mohawks and guitar guns.

I like elements of the word bearers such as the axes, the flamers, and the snow decorations, but the high collars annoy me.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Oooh, shiny new noise marines...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the Word Bearers models. And I absolutely despise that chapter. Look like heavy assault Marines.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love them noise marines.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Those are hands down the best noise marines since they had Mohawks and guitar guns.


Oh, the memories! :laugh:

Quite like the WB guys


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Loving the Noise Marines, and it gives me hope for any eventual thousand Sons...

Lorgar's Boys? Like was said before, certain elements are cool, like the hand flamers, but the model as a whole doesn't say "Word Bearer" to me... from a distance, they could be from any Legion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They've showned the fire raptor in full.










http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Home/Games_Day_Preview_Four.html

and the new vindicator










http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Games_Day_Preview_Five.html


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I see 4 Somethingstrike missiles, and then what looks like Quad Heavy Bolter sponsons and twin linked Avenger Boltsomethings? With an option to turn the Heavy Bolters into Linked Autocannons.

I don't know, for some reason I expected more firepower, compared to the current Storm Eagle output.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That avenger cannons spews AP3 shots by the ton load I hear.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

MrPete said:


> Oh look, noise marines.


This.
Sound the alarm when anything with Alpha Legion iconography comes out that isn't attached to a dreadnought, rhino, or land raider.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Those are hands down the best noise marines since they had Mohawks and guitar guns.


I thought for a second they had touched upon greatness and added a whammy bar to them.

Sadly, no.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Words_of_Truth said:


> They've showned the fire raptor in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want a Fire Raptor...........
Guess I know what im saving for lol


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SSG.House said:


> I want a Fire Raptor...........
> Guess I know what im saving for lol


That Vindicator is cute... to cute. I was in awe at the Fire Raptor then it was suddenly ruined by an adorable tank. Also damn you FW for making something I want when I can't afford to just buy it right away.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I still don't like that vindis were retconned into the heresy but it is a cute little tank

The fire raptor looks great

I kinda really like the word bearers but kinda don't at the same time, theres something I don't like about them. May just have to wait till there's more chaos in the WBs to really spark my interest

The ECs look good but im not blown away by them unlike the palatines and the phoenix termis


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that Fire Raptor, it's nearly as ugly as the CAR, so tempted to get one instead of a Storm Eagle for my Minotaurs.

I really like both the Word Bearers and EC units, both look individual and different. If I were going Noise Marines I'd be using them full stop!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ha...Fire Raptor...not as good as my Saracen Gunship....even if I haven't completed the project :sarcastichand: Must get that thing finished at some point


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That Fire Raptor is amazing. Reminds me of a Warthog.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

LordWaffles said:


> Sound the alarm when anything with Alpha Legion iconography comes out that isn't attached to a dreadnought, rhino, or land raider.


I feel the same way with Night Lords. They JUST came out with MK IV and MK II shoulderpads, as well as legion Rhino and Land Raider doors.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> That Fire Raptor is amazing. Reminds me of a Warthog.


First thing I thought as well....followed by I want one Lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't play SM anymore and I want one.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

rawwwwwwwr!


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Words_of_Truth said:


> rawwwwwwwr!


Thats Bob. Bob has bitch tits.

Sorry couldnt help the Fight club reference. But those are some big ole floppy titties. 

:shok:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Are these thing the GD exclusive stuff from FW?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nah normal stuff that will be available in limited quantity on the day, but will be a normal product afterwards.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fucking hell, I want me a Raptor! :shok:


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Fucking hell, I want me a Raptor! :shok:


I concur...been speakingto Djinn about a commision to paint one for display. (Wanted to make a display model scene and encase it with a clear acrylic box and slap it on a shelf.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SSG.House said:


> I concur...been speakingto Djinn about a commision to paint one for display. (Wanted to make a display model scene and encase it with a clear acrylic box and slap it on a shelf.


That could be pretty nice


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Fucking hell, I want me a Raptor!


Funnily enough it didn't show up in any of the photos of GD. I was expecting some nice ones of it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Funnily enough it didn't show up in any of the photos of GD. I was expecting some nice ones of it.


That's odd. I'd have thought at least a few people would have been crawling all over the big new shiny.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I do like that Raptor, but I'm slightly underwhelmed, unless the Avenger Bolt Cannon is updated, or has some modified rules, it has a fairly underwhelming damage output; 12 Heavy Bolter Shots, 7 S6 AP3 Shots and 4 S8 One Shot Missiles? No backshots, but I'm assuming there's no carrying capacity.

I like the Ashen Circle, the Hand Flamers are kinda cool, the Kakophoni, not a fan of the EC generally, but some of the detail on those models are fairly unique.

Still, after the Fellglaive, everything else is less interesting.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Still kind of amazed by how similar the Raptor is to Cyphers Saracen Gunship.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88028

Mental.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I reckon that those Emperor's Children figures are what real Noise Marines should have looked like from the get go, anyway i love the FW stuff and i'll get the Noise Marines to fill out my current Noise Marines as mixed unit with old and new.

For the Word Bearers i love them, make decent Raptors instead of the current Raptors that look like they came from a stillborn Power Rangers episode.

The Troll Mother is krakking awesome, as well as the flyer and old Vindy.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Still kind of amazed by how similar the Raptor is to Cyphers Saracen Gunship.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88028
> 
> Mental.


Holy.... you're right. The design is almost exactly the same by the looks of it. Maybe someone from forgeworld was sifting through the site when he saw that.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That Raptor is awesome. That could be fun to convert into a Traitor version!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Not real big on the Chaos Marines but ... I would so want to start an army of the KE$HA Marines using these guys for the stars of the show.


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

and twin linked Avenger Boltsomethings? 

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't 2 avengers just a Vulkan mega bolter.


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

Cypher871 said:


> Ha...Fire Raptor...not as good as my Saracen Gunship....even if I haven't completed the project :sarcastichand: Must get that thing finished at some point


I was just getting ready to criticise for assuming your better than FW, but fuck me that Saracen Gunship
is actually kind of beautiful.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Please dont start looking for realism and applying science and such madness, this is 40k you leave that shit at the door and accept whats in front of you as it presented, otherwise you will start noticing other huge flaws in the universe...


Word! :grin: Just HOW DO Space Marine helmets seal to the rest of the armour to provide the totally sealed armour they are famed for? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like both units. I like most of the heresy stuff, The reason I haven't started collecting a HH army is just can't make up my mind which legion I like the most. Picking a 40k army is a lot easier. I like Sallies, so I collect Sallies, I like DA and their successors, so I'm working on an unforgiven army, Flesh Tearers, Cadians, Red Corsairs and Alpha Legion + Vraksian traitors, all easy choices for me. But picking a legion to collect is hard, picking which color scheem I like the most is hard enough, but then you add in all the unique, legions specific units and it becomes nie impossible.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats probably why when I collect my heresy army im gonna have a couple of squads of each legion. Plus a few of their legion specific units. (depending on how corrupt some of the later ones look) Say they are just a group of loyalists that met their end in a unspectacular battle of sorts. Cant really say how many loyalists managed to not get purged in the traitor legions, so it could be passable. If not I can just tell my opponent that I just have hobby add. XD


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Love the ash dude. Very cool. Cacophony dudes? Not so much love, but they do look pretty cool.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I really like the look of the Word Bearers armor and am looking forward to seeing them in the dark red of post heresy but I've never been a fan of jump infantry and these packs don't help that. As for the Emperors children, the weapons are a beautiful alternative to the standard noise weapons but I'm not a fan of the helmets. Overall they are both have great parts. Well done Forgeworld. Keep improving GW's stuff for us!


----------

